# humor me



## Arzhela

Hello, bonjour tout le monde,
Je reviens _à la charge_ avec cette expression. 
Dans mon exemple, la personne dit ça juste avant d'énumérer une liste de crimes qu'elle suppose pouvoir attribuer à son interlocuteur. Je pense que "humor me" dans ce cas là, signifie qu'elle demande une confirmation de ce qu'elle va dire.
 Ai-je raison ? Et si oui, existe t'il une expression ou une petite phrase qui aurait le même sens en Français ? J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas...
Je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## Micia93

"dites-moi si je me trompe" ?


----------



## dewsy

Fais-moi plaisir.


----------



## seadew

My dico gives 'faites-moi plaisir' but basically I think the speaker is saying 'let me say what I have to say'. I don't feel that he's asking for confirmation but he doesn't want denial either.


----------



## Squiggle

Non, Micia93. Je ne sais pas exactement comment dire ne francais mais "humour me" et plutôt, "indulge-moi". C'est un peu de sarcasme - tu demande à l'autre de te laisser faire, ou de faire qq chose que te fera plaisir, sachant que ca ne fait pas plaisir à l'autre.


----------



## Micia93

d'accord Squiggle
j'avais suggéré cela car Arzhela disait : "... signifie qu'elle demande une confirmation de ce qu'elle va dire"

:=)

au fait "indulge-moi" ne se dit pas ; on dit : "sois (soyez) indulgent (avec moi)


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup tout le monde.
Je pense que "faites-moi plaisir" n'est pas l'expression française adéquate car elle suppose que la personne attend un service de l'autre. Mais "dites-moi si je me trompe ?" me plait bien. Merci Micia93 !


----------



## Arzhela

Squiggle said:


> Non, Micia93. Je ne sais pas exactement comment dire ne francais mais "humour me" et plutôt, "indulge-moi". C'est un peu de sarcasme - tu demande à l'autre de te laisser faire, ou de faire qq chose que te fera plaisir, sachant que ca ne fait pas plaisir à l'autre.


Okay ! I understand better now. Then, in other words, she wants to say "please don't play me for a fool and let me tell you what I guess..." ?
Then maybe, I just could say "Laissez-moi deviner", no ?


----------



## Quaeitur

_Humor me_ est une façon de parer aux réticences exprimées ou perçues, une façon gentille de dire _Je sais que ça ne vous plait pas/vous ennuie, mais continuez à faire ce que je vous demande de faire un peu plus longtemps s'il vous plaît. _

Quant à trouver un équivelent smiple en français... je sèche.


----------



## Micia93

quelque chose comme :"laissez-moi continuer je vous prie" ??
à nous deux, on va bien y arriver Arzhela ! 

à nous trois avec Quaeitur alors !


----------



## Arzhela

Je crois que je vais _tout bêtement _dire : "Soyez sympa..."


----------



## Micia93

oui, pourquoi pas ? ça a le mérite d'être court !


----------



## seadew

how about 'ne vous fachez pas, mais....'
That might be how I'd ad-lib it in a particular situation, but is it French?
Cheers


----------



## Quaeitur

Arzhela said:


> Je crois que je vais _tout bêtement _dire : "Soyez sympa..."



Pas mal  Et en précisant la nature de la demande, on s'en sort mieux en français je pense:
*
Juste une minute, soyez sympa*

Sinon, la réponse  à _humor me_ en français serait: _C'est bien parce que c'est toi! _Alors quelque chose comme "*Allez, une minute, juste pour moi*" pourrait convenir aussi.


----------



## Arzhela

Oui.... excepté que c'est un flic qui s'adresse à un tueur, qu'il vient de le découvrir et qu'il est furieux de se rendre compte qu'il s'est fait mener en bateau jusque là. Donc je pense qu'il ne prendra pas de gants pour lui parler  Merci beaucoup tout le monde !


----------



## Quaeitur

Arzhela said:


> Oui.... excepté que c'est un flic qui s'adresse à un tueur, qu'il vient de le découvrir et qu'il est furieux de se rendre compte qu'il s'est fait mener en bateau jusque là. Donc je pense qu'il ne prendra pas de gants pour lui parler  Merci beaucoup tout le monde !



_Humor me _n'est pas méchant, mais peut être très ironique  Donc Sois sympa! Ou bien Allez, pour un pote, conviennent avec le bon ton


----------



## Micia93

Arzhela said:


> Oui.... excepté que c'est un flic qui s'adresse à un tueur, qu'il vient de le découvrir et qu'il est furieux de se rendre compte qu'il s'est fait mener en bateau jusque là. Donc je pense qu'il ne prendra pas de gants pour lui parler  Merci beaucoup tout le monde !


 

il fallait le dire avant Arzhela ! 
ça change tout effectivement
que penser de : "bon, laisse-moi tout déballer" ?


----------



## Lizoo

Arzhela said:


> Dans mon exemple, la personne dit ça juste avant d'énumérer une liste de crimes qu'elle suppose pouvoir attribuer à son interlocuteur.



Dans un contexte comme celui-ci, on pourrait peut-être dire "Excusez du peu", ce qui exprimerait l'ironie de "Humor me".


----------



## Anis12

Arzhela said:


> Hello, bonjour tout le monde,
> Je reviens _à la charge_ avec cette expression.
> Dans mon exemple, la personne dit ça juste avant d'énumérer une liste de crimes qu'elle suppose pouvoir attribuer à son interlocuteur. Je pense que "humor me" dans ce cas là, signifie qu'elle demande une confirmation de ce qu'elle va dire.
> Ai-je raison ? Et si oui, existe t'il une expression ou une petite phrase qui aurait le même sens en Français ? J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas...
> Je vous remercie beaucoup d'avance pour l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


 
J'ai déjà entendu cette expression en regardant une série en version originale. Je sous-titre pour "will you humor him" était "voudriez-vous jouer le jeu avec lui". Je ne sais pas trop si ça va dans ton contexte, mais c'est une traduction possible en tout cas!


----------



## Lizoo

Anis12 said:


> J'ai déjà entendu cette expression en regardant une série en version originale. Le sous-titre pour "will you humor him" était "voudriez-vous jouer le jeu avec lui". Je ne sais pas trop si ça va dans ton contexte, mais c'est une traduction possible en tout cas!



I think something like "Allez, faut pas le contredire" would be closer to it.


----------



## Grumumble

Anis12 said:


> Le sous-titre pour "will you humor him" était "voudriez-vous jouer le jeu avec lui". Je ne sais pas trop si ça va dans ton contexte, mais c'est une traduction possible en tout cas!



Effectivement, pour clarifier: 
*Humour me! *veut dire : Laisse-moi le temps de dire ce que j'ai à dire, je sais que cela risque de ne pas te plaire/ten contrarier, mais écoute gentillement comme si cela ne te dérangait pas. (avec un bon tas d'ironie bien entendu)

Du coup, j'aime bien la proposition de Micia



Micia93 said:


> que penser de : "bon, laisse-moi tout déballer" ?


----------



## Telemarker

Porbably not much help but try to imagine what and how Dirty Harry would say it if he was in Marseille questioning 'perps' ? ;-)


----------



## david314

You know how I hate to argue with the natives, but  ...

*faire plaisir à* (to indulge) is brought by Harrap's, Merriam-Webster's F.E. & *Collins

* Also: _se prêter aux caprices de ..._


----------



## meiroh

Bonjour à tous ^^

Dans ce cas précis, Arzhela, j'aurais traduit "humor me" par "je t'en prie !", au sens de "please" ou "come on!"

Je me trompe peut-être totalement, mais je vois tout a fait la personne en question disant ça... "allons, je t'en prie ! blabla..." avec ladite liste derrière...
Et ça me semble bien l'idée portée par "humor me", même si on ne traduit plus le sens littéral de l'expression... non ?


----------



## Budd

"Humor me" has a bit of an edge to it. When you say it, you mean "Do what I ask" or "Don't contradict me." For example,  if I say, I want to do X, and the person I'm talking to says it's not a good idea, my "humor me" means we are definitely going to try it and see what happens. I think faites-moi le plaisir may have the irony and the same edge to it, but I'll defer to a native francophone with that one. But please note: it's an imperative, not a question or a request: it means we are going to do this or that.


----------



## jchuret

The expression "humor me" is also commonly used when someone is trying to lay out an idea or explain something, or even tell a story the listener has heard before.   If the listener initially objects, the speaker will say something like, "humor me for a minute" so that he/she can complete the thought, idea or demonstration.    As if to say, "let me finish and then tell me what you think".


----------



## Tictoc

Suivez mon regard/mon raisonnement
Entrez dans mon jeu un moment
Admettons un instant que

A difficult one. These virtually untranslatable (at least concisely) expressions  are the bane of a translator´s life, but make each language so unique.


----------



## jchuret

I saw someone said:  "faites moi plaisir".    french is decidedly a second language for me, but this seems to fit.


----------



## JClaudeK

Tictoc said:


> Suivez mon regard


a une autre signification: Suivez mon regard

L'idée me semble être "Ne vous-impatientez pas, S.V.P. !" / laissez-moi finir,  S.V.P. !"


----------



## Tictoc

Budd's is the best explanation of the meaning of "humour me", though I still haven't found or seen an expression in French that fits the bill so neatly.


----------

